# Harry & Dobby, Ben & Jerry, and Milo & Otis....My mischief! :)



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

Thought I'd start a thread for a my little men to share pics and stories. They are all brother pairs. Harry and Dobby are the oldest, Ben and Jerry are second oldest, and Milo and Otis are the youngest. In a series of events I ended up getting them fairly close together. I knew I would have rats again after I moved into my apartment in early May as I have had several rats over the years and just love the little guys. Luckily all of my little men get along very well and I have had no problems with introductions. They are currently all snuggled up their ferret nation together.

Approximate birthdays of my boys:
Harry and Dobby- April 5th
Ben and Jerry- April 27th
Milo and Otis- May 19th

I'd love to know their exact colorings/markings if anyone could tell me? 

I think Harry is a dumbo blue hooded, but not sure if that is exact.
Dobby I think is a dumbo blue berkshire maybe. He was solid blue, but now appears to have some silvering in his blue coat?
Benny is a standard ear beige? hooded.
Jerry is a standard ear brown? hooded.
Milo and Otis are both dumbo hairless, but they have lighter pigmented body skin and a dark peach fuzz patch on their faces. The only difference I can identify between the two of them is that Milo's dark patch doesn't extend up as high on the left side of his face as Otis' does. (Plus Otis has smaller looking eyes lol)

Here they all are:

Harry: 

He is the most outgoing of all my rats and love to play with me and my boyfriend and constantly hangs out with us. He loves to "wrestle" with our hands and hops back and forth playing with us. He is my buddy. As of this week he weighs 315 grams.





















































Dobby:

He is a super curious boy and he is always hopping around, especially when I give him treats. He is slightly more skittish than Harry, but still will climb up the couch to come see us. He can be mischievious and is my biggest boy. His weight as of this week is 333 grams.

























Benny:

He has a ruby tint to his eyes and is my only boy who does the swaying thing as his eyesight is poor. Because of this he is more easily frightened but he is definitely coming around. He seems like more of a snuggler than an explorer. And boy does he love to take treat after treat from me! As of this week he weighs 268 grams.































Jerry:

He is super curious and he is much smaller than his brother. He never sits still and is constantly trying to find new places to hide in and tunnel through. He is the most polite boy as far as taking treats out of my hand lol. As of this week he weighs 210 grams.
























Milo:

He is the more outgoing of the two hairless babies. He also has a larger dark patch on the left side of his face (How I differentiate them so far lol). He loves to hang out with all the bigger boys and can often be found in a giant rat pile in a tube, hammock, or sleep sack. As of this week he weighs 120 grams.

































Otis:

He is very much a lazy boy who loves to sleep. He has the smaller dark patch on the left side of his face. He sticks to himself more, but if someone joins him in his sleep ball he doesn't mind and will curl up underneath them. He is super calm and loves to just chill on my lap. As of this week he weighs 110 grams.


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

(Last one of Harry is a video)


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Milo and Otis are so precious I never was really a fan of hairless rats but they are too cute! : ) also dobby's coloring is nice.


----------



## SezSorkin (Jun 11, 2012)

aww i love them all! so gorgeous!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Harry - Blue bareback with a star/head spot. actually he might just have a very odd blaze
Dobby - Blue berkshire, its common for them to get silvering. Though he could also be russian blue.
Ben - Topaz/Fawn hooded. basically its an agouti with ruby eyes, so its similar to beige (his underside is lighter then his top on his color part)
Jerry - Black hooded, he probably has rusting, which is when black rats get patches of black. its very common
Milo - I want to say blue with a blaze, But i'm not good with hairless rats
Otis - Black with blaze? once again not good with hairless rats

They are all very cute.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Nekkid dumbo boys! Way cute you weird look'in little things


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

All so cute. Ben is absolutely gorgeous, by the way.


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

Update on my boys  Recently my mother and brother approached me about being interested in adopting 2 rat boys. They have visited with my guys often and have always loved the hairless and practically want to take them with them everytime lol. Well I have been crazy busy with work, a ton of credit hours in college, etc and one thing led to the next and my mom and brother adopted my naked boys  It's a win-win for everyone so far. My family loves the hairless boys and they have been getting non stop attention. Now that I have just the 4 boys, Harry, Dobby, Benny, and Jerry, here with me they too have been getting even more attention. As a matter of fact everyone seems happier and more playful. I'm super glad it worked out so well.  And here are some updated pics of them


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Lov the hammocks! Did you make those?!


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

I made the black and white paw print one, but the adorable pink leopard print one I ordered from thelittleredladybug.com  She makes great stuff!


----------

